# KZOR's Recipe Archive : Mint Toffee



## KZOR

@aktorsyl has done a fantastic job of organising all the recipes together so that i just had to copy and paste them here.
Awesome m8 and a big-up to you.
If i alter any older recipe then i will make the necessary changes here as well. 
*
Coolio *(chocolate peppermint & strawberry)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/#post-454447

*Strookie* (strawberry cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/#post-454486

*GWiz *(grape bubblegum)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471840

*Orang-o-tang *(orange cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471840

*CC Catch* (coffee cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471858

*Pinky *(strawberry shake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471861

*J Lemo v1* (lemon cream cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-477580

*J Lemo v2* (lemon cream cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-478588

*Yoda Soda* (cream soda float)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-478585

*TropiX* (tropical fruit)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-479371

*Boghart v1* (peach yogurt)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-480369

*Boghart v2* (peach yogurt)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-510922

*Custardo *(custard cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes.t30395/page-13#post-561010

*Klippies *(brandy and coke)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-485735

*Island Style v1* (pineapple menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-487122

*Island Style v2* (pineapple menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-493991

*Cinnaster* (cinnamon donut)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-487266

*Preacher* (apricot peach combo)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-500120

*Lemange *(lemonade orange)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-500121

*Hum-V* (humbug sweets)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-505556

*Aloha* (pineapple lychee menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-507597

*Pinenunna* (pineapple cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-508445

*Triathlon *(three-strawberry cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513316

*Appelby v1* (apple fizzer)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513415

*Appelby v2* (apple fizzer)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513469

*Blu-Dou* (blueberry cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-515950

*Jango* (mango sweet cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022

*NutterZ* (nutty cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-9#post-533950

*Corny *(sweet cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-545276

*Royal Hotel* (sweet cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-545276

*Brunch v1* (crunchy cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-551396

*Brunch v2* (crunchy cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-12#post-555586

*Guavamala *(guava juice)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-551801

*Mandera *(madarin tangerine cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-553455

*Prince *(berry cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-12#post-554027

*Lemer *(lemon meringue)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-13#post-558543

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Naz

I'm in, 9 to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet

I'm in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

pretty please...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Six to go.  That was quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

@KZOR I'm in too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Here I am...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Aw what the hell, I'll take one for the team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Three to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Im in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Im in, hopefully this time I have more than 1 of the required concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Here it is......tweak it to your liking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 23 | Disagree 1


----------



## KZOR

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> All of them just giving without ego.


That is a very "dicky" thing to say.
These are all my own and I worked months on them and if you cannot appreciate the effort then don't bother commenting.
And the only reason I am saying this to you is that you are 35 years old and should know better by now.

Ps ...... just post your miracle list (of other peoples recipes) and stop using someone else's post to talk shyte.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, boo-hoo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Effjh

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.



To be fair, none of those you mentioned have their own commercial juice line. @KZOR is just having a bit of fun / encouraging forum participation and sharing recipe's from his line (I think). Dial down the fighting spirit a tad mate, we are a friendly bunch here. No need to stir up shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Soutie

The least you can do I see give a chap a bit of credit when he is freely sharing his creations with the wide world. No need to get nasty when it's all in a bit of fun

Big up to you @KZOR - the rest of us apppreciate it BIG TIME

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.



Trolling are we?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Soutie

KZOR said:


> Here it is......tweak it to your liking.
> 
> View attachment 73314



That looks like it could be a solid peppermint crisp without the strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## KZOR

Here is another one i call "Strookie" which is really tasty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## VapeSnow

KZOR said:


> Here is another one i call "Strookie" which is really tasty.
> 
> View attachment 73319



Sugar cookie v2?


----------



## KZOR

VapeSnow said:


> Sugar cookie v2?



Yea ....sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naz

Thanks for both the recipes, I have all the ingredients  for a change

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Viper_SA said:


> Well, boo-hoo
> 
> View attachment 73315



So *that's* what Johan looks like from the front. All we ever see is him walking away from us and putting his hat on.

Thanks for the recipes, @KZOR, I have these concentrates and will mix anon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soutie

KZOR said:


> Yea ....sorry about that.



I'm out of sugar cookie V2. Can I sub v1?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Soutie said:


> Can I sub v1?


Sure it will still work great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

The first recipe looks great, I just hate Vbic (well the tfa one anyway) is there anything I can sub for that or is the cap one better than the tfa?
Made a batch of Mustard Milk n fed it to the toilet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Strontium said:


> or is the cap one better than the tfa?


If you mix 2% Bavarian cream and 2% French vanilla it could work. 3% Vanilla swirl should work as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Thank you, I'll try the vanilla swirl at 3%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all this DIY talk I'm almost tempted to open my box of concentrates and try make a juice...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Rob Fisher said:


> With all this DIY talk I'm almost tempted to open my box of concentrates and try make a juice...



3% menthol, 3% koolada should be right up your alley @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strontium

Rob Fisher said:


> With all this DIY talk I'm almost tempted to open my box of concentrates and try make a juice...


Go for it, send samples to me for "testing"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Soutie said:


> 3% menthol, 3% koolada should be right up your alley @Rob Fisher



Sounds about spot on @Soutie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet

Thanks for the recipes @KZOR . I'm saving them all in my library for when I start mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Thanks @KZOR this time I had 2 ingredients, getting there.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Anneries

@KZOR I see what you are doing here 
Thank you so much. Will definitely try both of them. Will have to check our stocks to see what we are missing, probably 70% of the required concentrates. Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

Hi @KZOR just mixed your Strookie. Thank you very much. How long to steep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Greyz

@KZOR the Stookie recipe is the Nonna's cake FA? I haven't seen TFA Nonna Cake yet.
Also I'm out of Sugar Cookie V2, can I sub for V1 (for reals I has V1 )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Greyz said:


> Nonna's cake FA


Yea ....Fa.
Trying to do too many things at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @KZOR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Warlock said:


> Hi @KZOR just mixed your Strookie. Thank you very much. How long to steep?


I don't steep any of my juices except the custards.
Mix, shake , fill basin with hot water, place inside for 5minutes, shake the crap out of it, refill with hot water and place bottle in it again, 10 minutes later cool under cold water, shake and vape. 
You can give the bottle some air while vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@KZOR thanks for the recipes. I love strawberry and chocolate vapes. So now i can have them together. Just a silly question would it still work with 70vg 30pg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> With all this DIY talk I'm almost tempted to open my box of concentrates and try make a juice...



Rob try This

3.5% Flavor Art Arctic Winter
0.5% Tfa Koolada
2% Flavor Art Coconut
1% Inwera Coconut
0.25% Flavor Art Lemon sicily

Steep for Three Days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Rob try This
> 
> 3.5% Flavor Art Arctic Winter
> 0.5% Tfa Koolada
> 2% Flavor Art Coconut
> 1% Inwera Coconut
> 0.25% Flavor Art Lemon sicily



Made a note! Thanks @VapeSnow! Missing 2 ingredients... or better still bring a small bottle with to the CT VApe Meet Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes.


Not as amazing as your zillion but still worth looking at.

Here is a site with 49200+ recipes and counting.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=

Very nice site when used correctly. I normally type in the name of a new concentrate and hit enter. I then click the "rating" button and look at a few top rated recipes to get ideas of what could work well together.
Wonderful tool for DIY enthusiasts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Marius Combrink said:


> would it still work with 70vg 30pg


You can.
I often keep the recipes exactly the same and switch to higher VG when I feel like seeing more clouds but you will lose some flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Made a note! Thanks @VapeSnow! Missing 2 ingredients... or better still bring a small bottle with to the CT VApe Meet Baby!



Im also missing two ingredients atm. Used them with my last menthol mix. 

Atm im vaping on 

1% Inwera Raspberry 
0.5% Fa Lychee
2% Fa Strawberry 
3% Tfa Strawberry Ripe
4% Fa Arctic Winter

Really enjoying this one fruity and nice and fresh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.


You sir, have just earned my very first dislike on this forum.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 5


----------



## Caveman

KZOR said:


> Here it is......tweak it to your liking.
> 
> View attachment 73314


Nooooooooooooooo.. Stupid law of DIY strikes again. No TFA Milk Chocolate for me .. I might try it with double chocolate clear and see what happens

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'm in

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

I'm in. 
@KZOR myself and @kyle_redbull are in for you next one.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you mean last nites ones, KZOR's posts #14 and #24 in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Nope next one.
8 to go....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Anneries

GregF said:


> I'm in.
> @KZOR myself and @kyle_redbull are in for you next one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Haha. There there. Lets wait to see when the next round is before we jump. 
Must say I am impressed with your enthusiasm. 
What @KZOR is doing is sharing his recipes some of which he sells. So lets thank him and wait patiently for the next one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

I've only got VG 

Will be getting concentrates and PG soon then give your recipe a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I'm in - and missed quite a bit it seems!


----------



## blujeenz

@KZOR thanks for the suggestions last nite regards my concentrates, vaped a tank and tastes great.
Now to let the other 24ml settle a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@blujeenz ....welcome m8. A little can go a long way. 
I try to make most of my recipes shake and vape because I don't have the patience for steeping.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

KZOR said:


> @blujeenz ....welcome m8. A little can go a long way.
> I try to make most of my recipes shake and vape because I don't have the patience for steeping.


Yup I'm with you there. This steeping is for the birds. My problem is I like tobacco vapes and I battle to let them steep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

GregF said:


> Yup I'm with you there. This steeping is for the birds. My problem is I like tobacco vapes and I battle to let them steep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



You guys have gotta learn to appreciate the whole "slow brewed, extra matured" vibe of steeping

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

Huffapuff said:


> You guys have gotta learn to appreciate the whole "slow brewed, extra matured" vibe of steeping



I just make sure I make way more than it's humanly possible to Vape in two weeks, that way some is sure to steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

Soutie said:


> I just make sure I make way more than it's humanly possible to Vape in two weeks, that way some is sure to steep


Actually that is what I do now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Hey well apologies for not replying to each response i have not much time for forums and so... i wont poke fun here again. Wasnt trying to make an actual point just an observation. Will stick to reading reviews etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Orang-o-tang : Nice orange popsicle
G-Wiz : A grape bubblegum
Boghart : A peach joghurt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

CC Catch : Nice rich coffee cake

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Pinky : Strawberry shake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

J Lemo : Lemon cream cookie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Tweaked and improved Yoda Soda : Cream Soda float




*Steeping *: Warmed up my solution and had it on magnetic stirrer for 2 hours. Nomnom.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

KZOR said:


> J Lemo : Lemon cream cookie
> 
> View attachment 78852


Is this similar to the Creamy Clouds Lemony Biscuits or not really?


----------



## KZOR

PsyCLown said:


> Is this similar to the Creamy Clouds Lemony Biscuits or not really?


I have no idea since i don't buy juice and thus never tried it.

Also tweaked it abit in case you want to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

B.t.w ....... i created a poll in the beginning of the thread where members can cast a vote as to whether or not you want me to post recipes.

I am doing this because i received a pm last week from a member (who has posted in this thread) informing me that i am considered as a joke amongst the DIY masters or as he put it, " *you are a laughing stock amongst the DIY heads*".

I enjoy making juices and know that taste is very subjective. I honestly have no problems refraining from sharing but it has to be a decision based on your honesty.  For all i know this bloke is making this up but the only way i will be able to know for sure if the members vote.

I will let the poll run for two weeks to be fair.

Please participate as i always prefer to know where i stand pertaining to certain aspects of my doings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

KZOR said:


> I am doing this because i received a pm last week from a member (who has posted in this thread) informing me that i am considered as a joke amongst the DIY masters or as he put it, " *you are a laughing stock amongst the DIY heads*".



And here I thought _*I*_ was the only troll here ... this guy is stealing my thunder damnit! 

@KZOR keep posting man, great stuff, and remember, don't feed the trolls. Except if it's me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit

Fukc him and the motha fukcing High horse he road in on. What makes him such an expert in Juice making? you created recipes and tweaked it to your liking. You are kind enough to share and who knows, Their is one or 2 people out there that has the same taste preference. There is no hard and fast rule when it comes to Mixing Juice, its all just guide lines and we tweak according to how we like it.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Caveman

Oh come now @KZOR, we have a whatsapp group and have regular braais to discuss and laugh at you  

Seriously though, who actually cares, if even 1 person finds use in your recipes it's a big win. I don't know if you remember, but some time ago you gave me a recipe for a cereal, it was/is fantastic, a few tweaks to suite my tastes and vape it regularly. Taste is so subjective anyway, a lot of recipes I never make, I still get useful pairing from them. I would like to meet these DIY masters laughing at you as I for one have never experienced that type of attitude from any of our fellow DIYers on this forum

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Tockit said:


> its all just guide lines and we tweak according to how we like it






True dat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chronix

lol in all fairness you should name and shame the idiot that pm'd you that so we can laugh at him as he clearly doesn't understand the concept of this community!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tockit

No need to, I'm sure if he sees this thread he will pipe up. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Chronix said:


> you should name and shame the idiot that pm'd yo


I did ask his permission to post the whole message, he read the pm but never responded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69

KZOR said:


> I did ask his permission to post the whole message, he read the pm but never responded.



He is probably one of those elitist dudes that think they invented vaping and only the 'DIY heads' are able to make proper juice to vape... if the recipe is good and the juice is good then to hell with who is laughing. If one or two of us likes the flava, then wtf are THEY laughing at? Reminds me of that CEO at Nestle that wants to OWN THE WATER supply... eliquid recipes is kinda like Linux vs MS lol...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dewald

Please don't stop. I recently got into DIY because juice here in Germany is kak duur and, in my opinion, nowhere near what I'm used to from South African manufacturers.

Being a total noob and impatient manchild I nearly gave up until I found some of your recipes. I mixed it, vaped it and immediately got sucked into the DIY blackhole. I like your recipes and it has provided a base for me to build knowledge on.

So what if someone does not like it? You do and I'm certain I'm not the only one who has found them very tasty as well.

Carry on and thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I love reading your recipes bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR 

Your DIY video spurred me on to accelerate my DIY vapemail purchase.
You made it look so easy
Keep on going
Am watching your recipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape

@KZOR

Just another user here that appreciates your work. Don't stop dude. Thanks a mil.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mel.....

Just saw this thread for the first time now, some people are just immature in what they they, look forward to trying to make some of your recipes, keep up the posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

KZOR said:


> I did ask his permission to post the whole message, he read the pm but never responded.



Name and shame, and post the PM. DIY'ers all have to start somewhere...

If that person's recipes are so amazing and they are so knowledgeable, then why aren't they sharing their knowledge?

@KZOR keep it up, you add value to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@KZOR ignore that pm. I personally find your recipes really good and love your vidz. He is just 1 cockwomble that wasnt breastfed as a child seeking attention

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

@KZOR I am yet to start my 1st attempt, but find your videos helpful. Keepim Comingp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

29 Votes for @KZOR and 0 against... I would say that pretty much sums up things... and a big F.You to whomever sent you that PM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Like @Rob Fisher said…. the Poll is a pretty definitive indication of what your fellow
Forumites think. Don't sweat that PM you got.
Daar is altyd een drol in die drink water

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Calvinh

I am VERY tempted to get into DIY especially coming across threads like this so big up's to you @KZOR 

Need to follow some of the advice on this Forum on DIY and start watching some Vids as i feel it would assist the wallet and experience in vaping.

Will keep an eye out for your future recipes and try them out when i make the move.

@Rob Fisher if you pull out your kit perhaps i can twist your arm for a "Cooking lesson"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

Silver said:


> @KZOR
> 
> Your DIY video spurred me on to accelerate my DIY vapemail purchase.
> You made it look so easy
> Keep on going
> Am watching your recipes


video what video please link it or did i miss it in the thread ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eequinox said:


> video what video please link it or did i miss it in the thread ?



Here is the link to the post
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3#post-470136

You can also check out KZOR's other videos in that thread. Great to watch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

haters will be haters @KZOR we may not be the waynes of the world but bloody hell we like to have fkin fun so if anyone has a problem un-fkin-watch this thread..
its for the rest of us

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox

Silver said:


> Here is the link to the post
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-reviews-builds-or-tutorials.t31189/page-3#post-470136
> 
> You can also check out KZOR's other videos in that thread. Great to watch


Champion thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - On 11/11/2016 - you posted a thread - My best cream Soda recipe  called YodaSoda.

This thread is KZOR's juice recipes. 

You refer to your "Tweaked" Cream Soda recipe YodaSoda in this thread - are you referring to the same recipe ???

Now - on this thread - just reading all of the above - I would like to draw your attention to the following. 

In the thread - your best Cream Soda recipe - you will see a chat between your good self + @Soutie and I regarding your Cream Soda - Lime Milkshake and my entry into DIY. 

Well - I made your two recipes and let me offer you a very warm and kind word of great and sincere appreciation for your information because the flavours were exactly as you described - so @KZOR - Thank You

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

KZOR said:


> Pinky : Strawberry shake
> 
> View attachment 77805


Thanks @KZOR I'm definitely making this. I was looking for a good milkshake recipe, think I've found it.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

Silver said:


> @KZOR
> 
> Your DIY video spurred me on to accelerate my DIY vapemail purchase.
> You made it look so easy
> Keep on going
> Am watching your recipes


That was a great video thank you ! 
You have just helped me make up my mind and mix by weight instead of the syringes all i have to do now is find a good scale 
i also use the heat plate magnetic stirrer they just rock


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> You refer to your "Tweaked" Cream Soda recipe YodaSoda in this thread - are you referring to the same recipe ???


I often make small changes to the original recipe to try and enhance the flavor. So yes ..... the tweaked YodaSoda is the original recipe with minor alterations. Made it less creamier and by adding some Mt.Dew (a suggestion made by @hands b.t.w.) made the cream soda flavor pop more.

Thanks for the kind words and glad you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

I want to say thanks for the phenomenal support received.
DIY is so much fun and it feels great to be able to share something others might find useful.

So to show my appreciation i will post the recipe i vape the most and that is Tropix. What i really like about this recipe is that just by adding one ekstra ingredient you cater for a different experience and that is menthol.
So if you don't fancy menthol then just omit it for a delicious sweet fruity experience = Tropico. 

This recipe provides you with a great fruity backbone you can refine to your preference.
@Tockit ....... this is one i told you i would share with you.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

Dankie @KZOR, jou ou yster jy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tockit

Thanks @KZOR, will mix this one in the new year as Valley vapour are closed for the holidays. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Only thing i hate about this thread is that everytime a new recipe is posted I have to get new concentrates

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Boghart : Creamy peach yogurt 
If you like Frozen then you should try this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> Boghart : Creamy peach yogurt
> If you like Frozen then you should try this.
> 
> View attachment 79427


That sounds damn good

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Custardo : Custard cake
If you want something abit less sweet then you can sub the TFA Sweet cream with TFA Bavarian cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

KZOR said:


> Custardo : Custard cake
> If you want something abit less sweet then you can sub the TFA Sweet cream with TFA Bavarian cream.
> 
> View attachment 80782



Thanks.
I tried the Orange-o-Tang and l am adding it to my adv routine. Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KZOR said:


> B.t.w ....... i created a poll in the beginning of the thread where members can cast a vote as to whether or not you want me to post recipes.
> 
> I am doing this because i received a pm last week from a member (who has posted in this thread) informing me that i am considered as a joke amongst the DIY masters or as he put it, " *you are a laughing stock amongst the DIY heads*".
> 
> I enjoy making juices and know that taste is very subjective. I honestly have no problems refraining from sharing but it has to be a decision based on your honesty.  For all i know this bloke is making this up but the only way i will be able to know for sure if the members vote.
> 
> I will let the poll run for two weeks to be fair.
> 
> Please participate as i always prefer to know where i stand pertaining to certain aspects of my doings.


Why take any random person on the internet seriously? Since Facebook Culture arrived taking any person seriously on social media is giving them a bit more of your energy than is worth.
Have you seen how people talk on mixing groups? No no need to cry about it in public lol


----------



## KZOR

The Luggage said:


> No no need to cry about it in public lol



Wow ....... never thought i would come across a 36-year old still using that line.  Takes me back 25 years when i was a online gamer.

It's not about crying m8 ...... it's about getting enough ammo against a dickhead that has caused grief to many others in the past on this forum.
Don't blame you for not knowing this since you are fairly new to the forum. 
By getting a very strong positive response to the poll i now have something i can shove up that one specific blokes arse and remove his credibility as a critic if he decides to loudmouth again.

See .... i think ahead and all those others that have been nailed by this bloke will come to realize that he is but a jester seeking the approval of a blind audience and need not worry about his ill-thought opinions in the future.

But thanks for showing some form of concern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KZOR said:


> Wow ....... never thought i would come across a 36-year old still using that line.  Takes me back 25 years when i was a online gamer.
> 
> It's not about crying m8 ...... it's about getting enough ammo against a dickhead that has caused grief to many others in the past on this forum.
> Don't blame you for not knowing this since you are fairly new to the forum.
> By getting a very strong positive response to the poll i now have something i can shove up that one specific blokes arse and remove his credibility as a critic if he decides to loudmouth again.
> 
> See .... i think ahead and all those others that have been nailed by this bloke will come to realize that he is but a jester seeking the approval of a blind audience and need not worry about his ill-thought opinions in the future.
> 
> But thanks for showing some form of concern.


Wow thats quite aggressive. EDIT: well spotted... old LAN addict


----------



## Lord Vetinari

You would have hated me during LAN sessions I am the most annoying sniper on the planet. That and chainsaws.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

The Luggage said:


> Why take any random person on the internet seriously? Since Facebook Culture arrived taking any person seriously on social media is giving them a bit more of your energy than is worth.
> Have you seen how people talk on mixing groups? No no need to cry about it in public lol



Why do 'random people' on the internet always take it upon themselves to be antagonists? Why must they always behave different socially when online or apply different standards to their online and real-life personas? Is it to escape some reality they cannot deal with personally, or are they just social misfits everywhere they go?

A lot of people share the same interests and find common ground to interact socially on this forum and as an added bonus they often get to do that face to face, so this is not Facebook. Converting any smoker and keeping them interested and interacting on here is worth some extra energy. Well, most of them anyway.

Just because everyone else ignores netiquette, doesn't mean you have to do the same. Most people are able to express a difference in opinion without being twerps or resorting to personal attacks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Kuhlkatz said:


> Why do 'random people' on the internet always take it upon themselves to be antagonists? Why must they always behave different socially when online or apply different standards to their online and real-life personas? Is it to escape some reality they cannot deal with personally, or are they just social misfits everywhere they go?
> 
> A lot of people share the same interests and find common ground to interact socially on this forum and as an added bonus they often get to do that face to face, so this is not Facebook. Converting any smoker and keeping them interested and interacting on here is worth some extra energy. Well, most of them anyway.
> 
> Just because everyone else ignores netiquette, doesn't mean you have to do the same. Most people are able to express a difference in opinion without being twerps or resorting to personal attacks.


Exactly my point just stated a whole lot better and more intelligently. Slightly different angle. 
Two sides to everything but why join the monkey is all I am saying.

I have derailed the thread too far so in my effort to restore the flow:

@KZOR any BOOZY recipes in your stash? Looking for 'grown up juice' ideas.


----------



## KZOR

@The Luggage

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

KZOR said:


> @The Luggage
> 
> View attachment 80812


The cola has me intrigued... brannas en coke lol... why didnt I think if that. South African classic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

IslandStyle : Pineapple treat

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> IslandStyle : Pineapple treat
> 
> View attachment 81228



This sounds like my kind of vape @KZOR!!
Maybe with a bit more menthol
Will note it
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> IslandStyle : Pineapple treat
> 
> View attachment 81228



Nice definitely have to try this.
There is only one pineapple menthol juice ive ever been able to get and love so this is sure to be a winner in my rotation.
Thanks @KZOR


----------



## Chukin'Vape

So to be 100% honest - when I visited the coast this December - I phoned up @KZOR to go introduce myself, as I see him as enthusiastic Vaper / VapeHobbyist & DIY'er.... just like me.

I literally sat down with @KZOR - and we tested all his more popular recipes, I probably tested more than 8 of his signature recipes. This guy knows what he is doing - and his recipes are great. Whoever thinks that KZOR is a joke, is literally just baiting a response out of pure jealousy. Please don't confuse a passionate response as a aggressive one.

@KZOR - thanks for your contribution. Its worth your weight in gold.... im not saying your big or anything - but I am saying its a lot of gold. 

Not sure if you shared it yet - but can you share the cinnabun recipe I tried with you! In my mind this is a winner dessert recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Thanks for the kind words @Chukin'Vape 
Specially for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Thanks @KZOR and thank you @Chukin'Vape ,you do the good action and all of us partake in the reward,what a wonderful bunch of people around us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback @Chukin'Vape 

Hey @KZOR - i see the poll at the top is sitting on 52 votes to zero

That means one recipe for every week of the year !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

IslandStyle 2 : Revamped version

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Meet "The Preacher" ........... apricot peach combo with the tang of yogurt but sweetness of lemonade

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

A nice simple recipe that is a ADV for me ....... "Lemange" : Lemonade orange that reminds you of Fanta. Recipe a collaboration with @hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Orange sounds good @KZOR. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Lee

Thanks @KZOR 
Thanks @hands


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks @KZOR much apreciated bud.
I definitely need to make some of that lemange.
Sounds yum.


----------



## Clouds4Days

@KZOR , what is the main flavour profile you get from your islandstyle juice?


----------



## Dolfie

KZOR said:


> A nice simple recipe that is a ADV for me ....... "Lemange" : Lemonade orange that reminds you of Fanta. Recipe a collaboration with @hands.
> View attachment 84673


FA Orange Fw Lemonade will that work and For Cap super sweet TFA Sweetener???


----------



## Lord Vetinari

VapeSnow said:


> Trolling are we?


Yeah I thought that was obvious. I wasn't even trying very hard either. Blown away by how seriously people take it, but I can guarantee if it was under a profile with a lot of posts it would have been seen as "oh that old scallywag at it again" I set about testing this theory and it tests solid. Second fellas found out it is me it was like "oh it's only old Lord Vetinari haw haw haw" I mean under this name I can get away with pretty much murder and it's just dandy. But try the same thing under a new profile and it gets taken up a bit more seriously. I set about testing if forum post count gives a perceived forum credibility and it does unfortunately. Which is why I am most likely to rock up as Phil Collins or some other stupid name soon enough. To kinda prove this lol. 

Never take The Lord seriously we all know this so poking fun under a different name was an education.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Dolfie said:


> FA Orange



Will be a bit pungent at 10%. Try 3-4% first and increase if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv

I have to try the Preacher. I'm loving the Peach profile lately after trying NCV Burst.


----------



## KZOR

RichJB said:


> Will be a bit pungent at 10%


Thought so too but it is not.


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> what is the main flavour profile you get from your islandstyle juice?


Pineapple with litchi undertone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

spiv said:


> have to try the Preacher. I'm


Go for it...... bloody good. ￼￼

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie

KZOR said:


> Go for it...... bloody good. ￼￼


Question can I sub LA Banana cream with TPA Banana Cream want to make Strawana Custard


----------



## KZOR

Dolfie said:


> Question can I sub LA Banana cream with TPA Banana Cream want to make Strawana Custard



I would go for the gamble but start at a lower percentage since LA is a stronger concentrate. You can always up the percentage aftwerwards till you happy with the banana flavor you prefer.


----------



## Dolfie

KZOR said:


> I would go for the gamble but start at a lower percentage since LA is a stronger concentrate. You can always up the percentage aftwerwards till you happy with the banana flavor you prefer.


 thanks for the reply


----------



## KZOR

Decided to make a juice specifically for my Troll RTA. I have noticed that certain juices perform better in RDA's and others in RTA's.
This one is for a RTA. 
*Name* : Hum-V - It reminds you of the humbug sweets but with a vanilla IC edge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Ooh, that sounds delicious @KZOR


----------



## KZOR

Have flu atm so refined my menthol fruit recipe to try and clear my passages. 
CB Litchi can be replaced with any other decent Litchi brand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

KZOR said:


> Have flu atm so refined my menthol fruit recipe to try and clear my passages.
> CB Litchi can be replaced with any other decent Litchi brand.
> View attachment 86895



Nice thanks


----------



## KZOR

Pinenunna : Creamy pineapple cake

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Pinenunna : Creamy pineapple cake
> 
> View attachment 87155
> View attachment 87156



@KZOR what is CB Pinapple ?


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> @KZOR what is CB Pinapple


CB = Cloud Burst (Inhouse flavors from Vape Hyper)
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/cloud-burst-concentrates

You can replace with another pineapple.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Revisited my peach yogurt recipe and revamped it.  I added 4 drops of Super Sweet afterwards just because i felt naughty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DirtyD

*Don't know if this is the right thread*

So I was at my cousins wedding on Saturday, and after getting to the after party/ venue after church I saw the DJ and instantly recognized a fellow vaper..

I told my girlfriend that's one of my fellow forum friends and also a big guy in the industry ( I'm definitely a fan of his juice recipes and reviews of mods/equip/rda etc) . I made it my mission to irritate him later with all my chatter, but wow what a solid cool guy ! Small world, turns out my aunt is one of his colleagues. @KZOR jou juice is lekker, die Goon LP is lekker en jys 'n lekker mens . Was so awesome to finally taste Island and also try out the Goon LP built by someone who actually tried it for more than a week lol. 

Keep on doing the reviews and the recipes you have my support and a lot of other forum members and my friends as well (e.g. @Jp1905)

PS. Sorry for not saying bye, I even forgot to say bye to my cousin and her husband lol...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> *Don't know if this is the right thread*
> 
> So I was at my cousins wedding on Saturday, and after getting to the after party/ venue after church I saw the DJ and instantly recognized a fellow vaper..
> 
> I told my girlfriend that's one of my fellow forum friends and also a big guy in the industry ( I'm definitely a fan of his juice recipes and reviews of mods/equip/rda etc) . I made it my mission to irritate him later with all my chatter, but wow what a solid cool guy ! Small world, turns out my aunt is one of his colleagues. @KZOR jou juice is lekker, die Goon LP is lekker en jys 'n lekker mens . Was so awesome to finally taste Island and also try out the Goon LP built by someone who actually tried it for more than a week lol.
> 
> Keep on doing the reviews and the recipes you have my support and a lot of other forum members and my friends as well (e.g. @Jp1905)
> 
> PS. Sorry for not saying bye, I even forgot to say bye to my cousin and her husband lol...




@Dirty D Im not sure telling another man his "juice is lekker" is acceptable

Vape mense is lekker mense!


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DirtyD

Jp1905 said:


> @Dirty D Im not sure telling another man his "juice is lekker" is acceptable
> 
> Vape mense is lekker mense!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310



It is what it is ...


----------



## KZOR

DirtyD said:


> *Don't know if this is the right thread*



Thanks for the kind words m8. Always awesome to hear when people enjoy and benefit from my content.

Great meeting you as well and good luck with you and your friends juice line.

Saying goodbye is not an issue for me ....... saying hello again is more important.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> Thanks for the kind words m8. Always awesome to hear when people enjoy and benefit from my content.
> 
> Great meeting you as well and good luck with you and your friends juice line.
> 
> Saying goodbye is not an issue for me ....... saying hello again is more important.



Will definitely say hallo. She must just ask me now, I've been waiting long already 

Really hope you come to Cape Vape Fest , will be nice seeing you there


----------



## Tockit

Jp1905 said:


> @Dirty D Im not sure telling another man his "juice is lekker" is acceptable
> 
> Vape mense is lekker mense!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


With a name like @Dirty D. It's definitely not okay to broadcast that you put another man's tip in your mouth and you enjoyed his juice.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DirtyD

Tockit said:


> With a name like @Dirty D. It's definitely not okay to broadcast that you put another man's tip in your mouth and you enjoyed his juice.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


 LOL yeah boy

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas

@KZOR you are legendary man... 

Thanks for all the awesome recipes. . . Any tips on a glazed donut? I'm thinking a mix of fw cake batter dip / cap glazed donut and frosted donut...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Call it the Triathlon because of three different strawberries being part of it.
A fruity vape gelled by a creaminess and used some sour and lemonade to humble the sweetness.
Will also be great as a menthol vape at 0.2% and up depending on your preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

You guys have to try the Triathlon ........ even nicer than my Island Style.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Bought a apple fizzer vape this morning and enjoyed it so much that i had to make my own one. Came out great. Welcome to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Sounds very good @KZOR - thanks
I like fizzy apple sweets that are a bit sour, so I think i would like this

Please refresh me what is CB and NF ?
Diy noob here


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Please refresh me what is CB and NF ?


*CB is Cloud Burst *: Vape Hyper inhouse brand but you can also use TFA Sour or the concentrate in the link below for a more prominent apple flavor .......
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/flv-sour-apple-flavour-concentrate/
*RF : Real flavors *- sold by Valley Vapour only

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *CB is Cloud Burst *: Vape Hyper inhouse brand but you can also use TFA Sour or the concentrate in the link below for a more prominent apple flavor .......
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/flv-sour-apple-flavour-concentrate/
> *NF : Natural flavors *- sold by Valley Vapour only



Thanks @KZOR 
I forgot about the CB, thanks for the reminder
Never saw the NF before. Will keep an eye out for it, thank you


----------



## KZOR

Such a awesome recipe that i had to play around with it.
Modified it abit to get a sweeter version which is just as nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Been standing for a good 2 and a half weeks...this afternoon Im cleaning out the goon and testing it! Thanx for the help @KZOR !


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Jp1905 
Always a pleasure to help interested parties. 
Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Decided to play around with a bakery for a change and enjoy it alot. Maybe you do to.
Blu-Dou : Blueberry cake with vanilla smoothened by two creams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

J LEMO : Lemon and lime shake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

@KZOR I see a lot of your recipes contain CAP Super Sweet, is this something you add by default or just your preference of sweetener?


----------



## KZOR

Caveman said:


> just your preference of sweetener


Preferance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

@KZOR this Island Style juice is next level!Thanx for the lekke chat,was great finally meeting you!

If you haven't had Island Style yet!Do it!!!Do it now!!!

I could vape this stuff all day,okay wait,I could vape everything you gave me all day long!

Thanx for everything,nice meeting someone who doesnt have their head stuck up their arse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR is a great guy indeed - I will second that @Jp1905 

@KZOR ek soek island style met groot menthol!!
hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> @KZOR ek soek island style met groot menthol!!


If you can organise me a plane ticket to the vapemeet i will bring you a bottle along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Okay so I wanna mix myself a month supply of island style,but cant find certain concentrates...could someone help,Im looking for CB Dragon Fruit,CB Watermelon and CB Litchi...or could the more experienced DIY guys tell me which concentrates I can sub them with?Will it make a huge difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

CB = Cloud Burst. In house brand sold by Vape Hyper. ☺


----------



## KZOR

I tried replacing CB flavorings with other but just did not come out right.


----------



## Jp1905

Thanx,was on their site and for some reason didnt see all the CB concentrates,got it now!Thanx again @KZOR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Added 0.3% CAP Super sweet to mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @KZOR i mixed up some of your creamy pinapple cake a week ago it tastes pretty good but im getting a bit of a chemical taste in it.

Do you also get the chemical taste?
I used this recipe of yours-


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> Do you also get the chemical taste?


Nope m8 but i see your recipe still has FW Yellow cake on 100% VG. Change to PG.
Omit the CB Pineapple and your nicotine and see if you still get that taste.


----------



## RichJB

Which pineapple does this use other than the CB, @KZOR? "TFA Golden Pineapple" could mean Cap Golden or TFA Juicy. My sense is that this should be Cap Golden as that is the standard for pineapple bakeries.


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Nope m8 but i see your recipe still has FW Yellow cake on 100% VG. Change to PG.
> Omit the CB Pineapple and your nicotine and see if you still get that taste.



I didn't even see  that but i jave used yellow cake in PG.
Will try mix a small batch later without the CB pineapple.

I also used cap Golden Pineapple not tfa.
I couldnt get tfa


----------



## KZOR

RichJB said:


> "TFA Golden Pineapple" could mean Cap Golden or TFA Juicy.


Defo CAP ..... forgot to change the TFA from the previous recipe. Thanks for pointing that out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Decided to change the format since responses on this forum has weakened substantially.
I have been working on a vanilla coke recipe and am currently very happy with it. I call it *"Viola"*.
If anyone is interested in this profile then just send me a pm and i will respond with the recipe. 
I will also decided to stick to flavors that are all available from a single vendor which is @Richio from Black Vapour for this recipe.
This will make it easier when you show interest and need to order the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Recipe : *CC Catch* : Coffee Cake
Pm if interested

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Just a question @KZOR ...
If I PM you, get the recipe, make the recipe, then I like it. Can I post it on the forum to share (giving you the credit) or is that a no no.?


----------



## KZOR

GregF said:


> Can I post it on the forum to share


Sure thing m8 ...... i have no problem with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> Recipe : *CC Catch* : Coffee Cake
> Pm if interested


Pick Me, Pick Me! 
PM incoming @KZOR?


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Recipe : *CC Catch* : Coffee Cake
> Pm if interested



@KZOR - pretty pleeez can you post this one here on the thread. I think my mom would like this. She is starting to get into the coffee/dessert vibe, instead of coffee / tobacco vibe.

BTW, it feels very "high end" if it all takes place behind closed doors

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> pretty pleeez can you post this one here on the thread


For you ....anytime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh - this sounds so interesting @KZOR 
Thank you very much



Now I need to see what I have. Forget the first rule of missing one flavour - I may only have one flavour in that list 

Thanks - I need to get around to making this for my mom - I have a feeling...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh - this sounds so interesting @KZOR
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to see what I have. Forget the first rule of missing one flavour - I may only have one flavour in that list
> 
> Thanks - I need to get around to making this for my mom - I have a feeling...


I hear u @Silver ... I'm short 2... guess need to order stuff tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> For you ....anytime.
> View attachment 94085


@KZOR this looks great man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv

This will be good. It's got HICs coffee cake with some stuff to make it better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

@KZOR you are like/becoming the DIY king in SA, much like our own DIYORDIE aka Wayne Walker... Thanks for your amazing recipes ! Island V1, love it... Still need to do V2 , waiting on @Jp1905 to give me a tester...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> @KZOR you are like/becoming the DIY king in SA, much like our own DIYORDIE aka Wayne Walker... Thanks for your amazing recipes ! Island V1, love it... Still need to do V2 , waiting on @Jp1905 to give me a tester...



I have about 250ml mixed and in the goon its going fast,stiek uit my bru! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I don't have any of these concentrates 
Order was placed yesterday


----------



## KZOR

*Abit Cooky* : Lemon cookie
Been working on this with the help of @hands for about a month and have settled on a recipe i am happy with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> *Abit Cooky* : Lemon cookie
> Been working on this with the help of @hands for about a month and have settled on a recipe i am happy with.



What profile do you get in this recipe @KZOR ? Is it a dry vape?


----------



## SAVaper

Please send me the recipes
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Also another thing @KZOR i always save basically all your recipes on my phone and i have to admit, i too am guilty of not always giving you recognition and thanks for posting your recipes on here.
My bad.... 
But thanks for sharing your work with us brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> What profile do you get in this recipe


It is a smooth vape with a light sweetness due to marshmallow and CAP Sugar cookie. Got some Catalan cream to enhance the lemon flavour. Created a cookie using FA Cookie and CAP Sugar Cookie with a hint of vanilla using Vanilla cubcake.
To get a subtle but lemon flavour with presence i combined FW Fruit rings with Lemon Sicily.
Really easy on the throat and between sweet and dry I would say. 

Put it this way .......... I used four colleagues to test the flavour and normally they cough (because they less experienced) when I ask them to test something at 55W but not this time.


----------



## KZOR

SAVaper said:


> Please send me the recipes


Will do as soon as I get home from work this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnC

I'm in too.


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - Your IslandStyle Recipe - 

Litchi TFA - 1%
Menthol TFA - 0.3%
White Peach FA - 1%
Golden Pineapple FW - 5%
Sweet Tangerine CAP - 2%
Bavarian Cream FW - 1%
Super Sweet CAP - 0.5%
65/35 - 2 Weeks 

I just cannot locate FW Golden Pineapple - Please confirm if CAP Golden Pineapple will be ok. 

Thank You so much for all your awesome help and support and looking forward to your comments. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## KZOR

Mistake from my side. Definately CAP.


----------



## Eequinox

KZOR said:


> For you ....anytime.
> View attachment 94085


this looks fantastic


----------



## Max

Thank You very much @KZOR - now I can proceed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

OK... so does anyone have about R1m for me to buy all these concentrates? Hahaha... they all look so yummy... 

I have tried @KZOR Nutterz and it's still one of my absolute favorites... wanna try the fruity ones now as well... I find I have too many sweet / bakeries / nuts... 

Please payday... come around quickly!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Tanja said:


> OK... so does anyone have about R1m for me to buy all these concentrates? Hahaha... they all look so yummy...
> 
> I have tried @KZOR Nutterz and it's still one of my absolute favorites... wanna try the fruity ones now as well... I find I have too many sweet / bakeries / nuts...
> 
> Please payday... come around quickly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Two words... Island Style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Jp1905 said:


> Two words... Island Style!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup... definitely want to try that one... one more week until payday  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

Tanja said:


> Yup... definitely want to try that one... one more week until payday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Its my all day vape,I mix 250ml a shot...just dont be a noob like me and buy CAP menthol,TFA is the right one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Jp1905 said:


> Its my all day vape,I mix 250ml a shot...just dont be a noob like me and buy CAP menthol,TFA is the right one...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'll skip the menthol... I'm not crazy about menthol juices... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Tanja said:


> it's still one of my absolute favorites


Try the Island Style, Jango and Appelby recipes. Have been vaping those straight for 3 weeks now. 
The menthol in Island Style is not strong .... you will see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

KZOR said:


> Try the Island Style, Jango and Appelby recipes. Have been vaping those straight for 3 weeks now.
> The menthol in Island Style is not strong .... you will see.


Will it spoil the recipe completely if I skip the menthol?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Tanja said:


> Will it spoil the recipe completely if I skip the menthol?


Not at all. 
I often make it without the menthol.


----------



## Tanja

KZOR said:


> Not at all.
> I often make it without the menthol.


Awesome thanks! Will rather do a menthol free version...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Tanja said:


> OK... so does anyone have about R1m for me to buy all these concentrates? Hahaha... they all look so yummy...
> 
> I have tried @KZOR Nutterz and it's still one of my absolute favorites... wanna try the fruity ones now as well... I find I have too many sweet / bakeries / nuts...
> 
> Please payday... come around quickly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Can you share Nutterz please? @KZOR @Tanja


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

KZOR said:


> View attachment 94565


Yummyyyyy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF

Hi @KZOR can you sub FW Bav Cream for TFA in your island style recipe?


----------



## KZOR

JohnoF said:


> FW Bav Cream for TFA in your island style recipe


I have never tried it but have ordered FW Bav cream .... should get it tomorrow and will test it.
If you in a hurry then best is to read up on the flavour profiles and if it is fairly close then I don't see why not. 
Just also check for the recommended % for FW Bav cream.


----------



## Nightwalker

Any hawian tropical Caribbean non alcoholic flavour?


----------



## Caveman

Tanja said:


> Yummyyyyy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't have nutella, but I might try this anyway without it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium

@KZOR do you have a peanut brittle recipe by any chance?


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> I don't have nutella, but I might try this anyway without it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I've never tried it without Nutella... but I have substituted butterscotch ripple for normal butterscotch... not quite the same but also very good... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Tanja said:


> I've never tried it without Nutella... but I have substituted butterscotch ripple for normal butterscotch... not quite the same but also very good...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have everything else, I might throw in some INW milk chocolate instead

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> I have everything else, I might throw in some INW milk chocolate instead
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That could be good at well... and maybe just a tiiiiiiiiny bit of hazelnut to add that "nut"ella bit... 

Oh dear... bastardising @KZOR recipe here  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Tanja said:


> Oh dear... bastardising @KZOR recipe here


Lol no .... i have no problems when a recipe is altered.
I always maintain that taste is subjective and recipes should in that case serve as a base individuals can work from and alter to their own liking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

Tanja said:


> That could be good at well... and maybe just a tiiiiiiiiny bit of hazelnut to add that "nut"ella bit...
> 
> Oh dear... bastardising @KZOR recipe here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oooh you have a good point. I will do that for sure. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Caveman said:


> Oooh you have a good point. I will do that for sure.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Let us know how it came out  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max

Hi @Strontium - cc @Soutie and @KZOR - even though this reply is on KZOR's Thread - Soutie did a Peanut Brittle Recipe on the forum - this is my Notes Record of it :

11 - PeaBrit-v2 -
Caramel (Original) TFA - 2%
Dulce de Leche TFA - 1.5%
Graham Cracker (Cl'r) TFA - 2%
Marshmallow FA - 2%
Peanut Butter TFA - 6%
Vanilla Custard v1 CAP - 2%
65/35 - 4 Weeks 

I thought KZOR would appreciate Soutie's Recipe because this "Sousie" is one of my best ADV's - and when mixed - must steep the full period and more. 

To @Soutie - my sincerest appreciation for your exemplary support at the time my DIY started and for this recipe.

And to @KZOR - a great big Thank You for your Creme Soda Recipe - when I first started - with the tweaked Mt Dew concentrate - and this one is also one of my best ADV's and is in it's own Tank right next to the Brittle     

    

Again - Thank You @Soutie @KZOR 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Max said:


> Hi @Strontium - cc @Soutie and @KZOR - even though this reply is on KZOR's Thread - Soutie did a Peanut Brittle Recipe on the forum - this is my Notes Record of it :
> 
> 11 - PeaBrit-v2 -
> Caramel (Original) TFA - 2%
> Dulce de Leche TFA - 1.5%
> Graham Cracker (Cl'r) TFA - 2%
> Marshmallow FA - 2%
> Peanut Butter TFA - 6%
> Vanilla Custard v1 CAP - 2%
> 65/35 - 4 Weeks
> 
> I thought KZOR would appreciate Soutie's Recipe because this "Sousie" is one of my best ADV's - and when mixed - must steep the full period and more.
> 
> To @Soutie - my sincerest appreciation for your exemplary support at the time my DIY started and for this recipe.
> 
> And to @KZOR - a great big Thank You for your Creme Soda Recipe - when I first started - with the tweaked Mt Dew concentrate - and this one is also one of my best ADV's and is in it's own Tank right next to the Brittle
> 
> 
> 
> Again - Thank You @Soutie @KZOR
> 
> Best Regards - Max


@Max you sir, are a legend.
Thank you


----------



## Clouds4Days

@KZOR just a update- i did not get to make another batch of the creamy pineapple cake without the cly pineapple but i wont need to.
After a week steep that chemical taste i was getting has fadded away.
And this juice is real yum now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

My next juice i will make of yours next month @KZOR is island style (missing a few concentrates)

Just a question brother?
Which version of island style is better v1 or v2 ?


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> Which version of island style is better v1 or v2 ?


The Island Style Revamped Version on page 6.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD

Okay so is NutterZ a coil killer or is it RTA and RDA friendly, mixing it up this weekend as well as Aloha!!! So excited ! Thanks @KZOR  I already know it's going to be top DIY recipes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked

Hey @KZOR, Found this thread the other day and have gone through every page, this is my second attempt at DIY so for now I won't even attempt most of your recipes must say they look amazing and I can't wait to try them later. 

I tried DIY about a year ago but it didn't work out very well at all and put me off totally. Decided to give it a go again now and while researching I came across your video that someone linked to in this thread and man it's a great video and opened my eyes to just how much easier/better it is to mix by weight. I quickly added a scale to my order after watching your video and 2 nights ago made a quick single flavour (Fuji Apple) recipe and it didn't suck! Really helped my confidence after not being able to make a single decent juice the first time I tried DIY.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Nice one, @mildly.inked! Four tips to ensure that DIY works well for you:

1) Mix by weight, get a scale as soon as you can.
2) Start with known and popular recipes. Trying to concoct your own hit recipes from the get-go is likely to result in disappointment. 
3) Get the right concentrates and don't sub. If a recipe says Inw Shisha Strawberry, use that concentrate. Subbing the Really Cheap Flavour Company's Strawberry will lead to frustration.
4) Have some patience and accept a few failures. If you bought a commercial juice to start vaping and it wasn't quite to your liking, you wouldn't dismiss all store-bought juice as rubbish. There are many DIY recipes that only suit certain palates, or are plain bad. But the same applies to commercial juice. For both, it's a case of experimenting and having some failures on the journey to determining what is right for your palate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

mildly.inked said:


> didn't work out very well at all and put me off totally.


So glad I could assist.
Takes a lot of time to get to know the flavours one wants to experiment with but success is so glorious in the world of DIY that it makes it all the worth while.
To give an idea what I mean ..... I have been working on a orange just juice and a grape candy soda for about a month now and I am finally getting to the recipe I am happy with. Many trial and error moments but I love the journey as much as I do the destination.
Listen to guys like @RichJB who know what they talking about and also only use 5-10ml samples when starting out without nicotine which could help you save a lot of money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mildly.inked

RichJB said:


> Nice one, @mildly.inked! Four tips to ensure that DIY works well for you:
> 
> 1) Mix by weight, get a scale as soon as you can.
> 2) Start with known and popular recipes. Trying to concoct your own hit recipes from the get-go is likely to result in disappointment.
> 3) Get the right concentrates and don't sub. If a recipe says Inw Shisha Strawberry, use that concentrate. Subbing the Really Cheap Flavour Company's Strawberry will lead to frustration.
> 4) Have some patience and accept a few failures. If you bought a commercial juice to start vaping and it wasn't quite to your liking, you wouldn't dismiss all store-bought juice as rubbish. There are many DIY recipes that only suit certain palates, or are plain bad. But the same applies to commercial juice. For both, it's a case of experimenting and having some failures on the journey to determining what is right for your palate.



All makes a lot of sense especially your last point - good way of looking at it actually and I hadn't actually thought of it like that before even though I have bought many juices that just didn't work for me... kept vaping though.

And thanks @KZOR, I think the last time I tried to rush it and wanted instant gratification (so to speak) but this time I am taking my time and going a lot slower, starting with simple 1 and then two flavour recipes and will work my way up over time. Very excited about it and for now I really enjoy reading about the recipes and how/why the flavours work together and what they do.


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - so - all the remaining concentrates required to complete NutterZ and Viola are enroute. 

Will give you some feedback once they're done. 

What's the best steeping times for the two... 

Thank You and chat later. 

Best Regards


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> What's the best steeping times for the two


Give them both around 5-6 days.


----------



## Max

Thank You @KZOR


----------



## DirtyD

Hi @KZOR , 

I have added a few of your recipes onto my e-liquid-recipes profile and put in the description credits to you and also a link to this forum. Do you mind or is it okay if it is made public? This makes it easier for the users on eliquidrecipes to mix up your awesome liquids 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1448046/Aloha+-+KZOR
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1331544/Island+Style+V1+-+KZOR
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1448038/NutterZ - KZOR


----------



## KZOR

DirtyD said:


> Do you mind or is it okay if it is made public?


No problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Tanja said:


> Let us know how it came out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So I made this without the Nutella, but had everything else. I know TFA PB needs at least 2 weeks of good steeping time, but as a SnV this is really good, I need to get some Nutella for sure. 

Thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD

Made NutterZ and Aloha this weekend, Aloha is my new ADV for sure ! Love it, goes down extremely well in my Kylin RTA and must say I haven't touched any of my other liquids since making Aloha.. NutterZ is busy steeping, Aloha helps me keep the NutterZ steeping  Thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> Made NutterZ and Aloha this weekend, Aloha is my new ADV for sure ! Love it, goes down extremely well in my Kylin RTA and must say I haven't touched any of my other liquids since making Aloha.. NutterZ is busy steeping, Aloha helps me keep the NutterZ steeping  Thanks @KZOR



Im also giving the Island Style a rest,dont taste it anymore!Ordering to make Triathlon and Appleby,and maybe some Island Style V1...Seeing as Im spending might as well do Aloha as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

KZOR said:


> Have flu atm so refined my menthol fruit recipe to try and clear my passages.
> CB Litchi can be replaced with any other decent Litchi brand.
> View attachment 86895




Is this similar to the xliquid that wont xbe xnamed ?


----------



## Jp1905

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Is this similar to the xliquid that wont xbe xnamed ?



No sir...this is just as good though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Me and @hands have made 2 versions of a cereal and decided to give the members a chance to make both and pick a personal preference. 
I added 0.5% Super Sweet to mine.
Be aware of the VG vs PG nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> Me and @hands have made 2 versions of a cereal and decided to give the members a chance to make both and pick a personal preference.
> I added 0.5% Super Sweet to mine.
> Be aware of the VG vs PG nicotine.
> View attachment 97565
> View attachment 97566


Cool, sounds and looks fantastic, thanx! Just a pity - rules 1 through 4 apply..., next juice haul though


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> Me and @hands have made 2 versions of a cereal and decided to give the members a chance to make both and pick a personal preference.
> I added 0.5% Super Sweet to mine.
> Be aware of the VG vs PG nicotine.
> View attachment 97565
> View attachment 97566


TFA Berry CerealCrunch is the same thing? If so, the only differences are the Banana and the percentages used? Apart from the bases of the nicotine, which should not make a difference as both recipes are 40/60? Oh, and the 0.5 % Super Sweet used in the Corny recipe.


----------



## KZOR

Andre said:


> If so, the only differences are the Banana and the percentages used?


That is the whole point. If you into DIY, like i know you are, then you should understand that those small changes make quite a substantial difference in flavour.
Banana nut bread does not contain the candy taste of Banana cream and brings out a different flavour to the cereal. Because this is a great recipe we only played with minor adjustments and we both think what we have is the nicest.
And that is where you come in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> That is the whole point. If you into DIY, like i know you are, then you should understand that those small changes make quite a substantial difference in flavour.
> Banana nut bread does not contain the candy taste of Banana cream and brings out a different flavour to the cereal. Because this is a great recipe we only played with minor adjustments and we both think what we have is the nicest.
> And that is where you come in.


Of course, I was just clarifying for any takers.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> IslandStyle : Pineapple treat
> 
> View attachment 81228


@KZOR , I'm curious about this one. Can I sub the FW Bav Cream with TFA (at 2%) and Golden Pineapple with TFA Juicy Pineapple (at 2% as it's quite strong).


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> I'm curious about this one.


The Bavarian cream should not be a problem. Not sure about the Pineapple but my gut tells me you should be good to go. 
Just bump up the percentage if the Pineapple comes through too weak.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> The Bavarian cream should not be a problem. Not sure about the Pineapple but my gut tells me you should be good to go.
> Just bump up the percentage if the Pineapple comes through too weak.


Great, thanks! Will mix that & Aloha tonight. I need some fruity menthol vapes.


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> The Bavarian cream should not be a problem. Not sure about the Pineapple but my gut tells me you should be good to go.
> Just bump up the percentage if the Pineapple comes through too weak.


Okay, Island Style v1 with the subs seems to work out pretty well. I did 0.3% menthol and 0.4% koolada as a combination, and it's smooth as silk. Great recipe as always, @KZOR . The TFA Juicy Pineapple is a risky flavour, but at that percentage it sits in the mix pretty well.

Interestingly, I see the difference between Island Style v1 and Aloha is only the cream base, and the addition of peach to ISv1. I mixed both, so will try Aloha tomorrow as well. I'm very curious how the fresh cream + marshmallow will compare with the bav.cream in Island Style. I love both those creams, so it should make for some nice variation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

ELR Links : 

Island Style V2 : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532864/Island+Style+V2+-+KZORhttp://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532864/Island+Style+V2+-+KZOR

Lemange : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532868/Lemange+-+KZOR

Pinenunna : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532873/Pinenunna+-+KZOR

Triathlon : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532883/Triathlon+-+KZOR

Appleby : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532891/Appleby+-+KZOR

Blu-Dou : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532912/Blu-Dou+-+KZOR

J Lemo : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532918/J+Lemo+-+KZOR

Jango : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1532925/Jango+-+KZOR

Leave a rating if you do mix on ELR 

Thanks @KZOR for the great recipes, mixing 200ml's of Aloha and Island Style V1 today ! Can't wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DirtyD

Mixed 200ml's each of Aloha and Island Style V1 today, and it passed my QC standards as can be seen on the second picture (bottle labeled with QC passed sticker)  

@KZOR you have supplied us with a lot of awesome ADV recipes, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

DirtyD said:


> Mixed 200ml's each of Aloha and Island Style V1 today, and it passed my QC standards as can be seen on the second picture (bottle labeled with QC passed sticker)
> 
> @KZOR you have supplied us with a lot of awesome ADV recipes, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lekker, man!
@KZOR - I've discovered that I've had Island Style v1 in my tank and thereafter my BB for a week now. It's pretty much an ADV for me at the moment. Bloody good work, sir.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

KZOR said:


> Me and @hands have made 2 versions of a cereal and decided to give the members a chance to make both and pick a personal preference.
> I added 0.5% Super Sweet to mine.
> Be aware of the VG vs PG nicotine.
> View attachment 97565
> View attachment 97566



No help here with either of these recipes @KZOR because there is not a single ingredient used in them that I would use in my DIY (other than VG, and little PG if they were nicotine free). 

Seems to be lots of folks in SA that have STS (Sweet Tooth Syndrome). [URL=http://www.sherv.net/]

[/URL]

[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DirtyD

Spydro said:


> No help here with either of these recipes @KZOR because there is not a single ingredient used in them that I would use in my DIY (other than VG, and little PG if they were nicotine free).
> 
> Seems to be lots of folks in SA that have STS (Sweet Tooth Syndrome).


We are a sweet nation yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

aktorsyl said:


> Lekker, man!
> @KZOR - I've discovered that I've had Island Style v1 in my tank and thereafter my BB for a week now. It's pretty much an ADV for me at the moment. Bloody good work, sir.




Mine too, IS V2 and Aloha


----------



## KZOR

Here is something i think the breakfast lovers might enjoy.
Just finished a 60ml batch and feel confident enough to post it.
Lovely porridge with a fibre feel to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> Here is something i think the breakfast lovers might enjoy.
> Just finished a 60ml batch and feel confident enough to post it.
> Lovely porridge with a fibre feel to it.
> 
> View attachment 99277



Hi @KZOR , just to help here - RF Frosted Cereal is a VG based concentrate not PG based, I see on your recipe it says 100% PG and not 100% VG - it is quite a big percentage (4%) but if you mixed it like that and it tastes right it should be kept like that (it will probably only change the PG/VG ratio and give at the most a little more flavour (PG = flavour carrier) and less clouds (VG = cloud production )... 

Randomly saw this now while making a ELR recipe for this juice , it will be posted soon for the users of ELR 

I cannot wait to mix this up  thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Brunch - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1546115/Brunch+-+KZOR

PS. I left the RF Frosted Cereal as PG (although it is VG based) as KZOR mixed it up as a PG flavourant - this wouldn't make too much of a difference (will affect cloud and flavour production a little but not noticeable IIRC)


----------



## KZOR

DirtyD said:


> I see on your recipe it says 100% PG and not 100% VG


Damn ..... i always forget to change that ....... thanks for pointing it out.
Now you can be our guinea pig and test both variations. 
Doubt it will make a big difference but try it nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

At last i managed to make a descent guava vape. 
Hope you also enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hiro

@KZOR I'm definitely keen to try the Jango and Islandstyle 2 for now. I'm not really a fan on Menthol but after you introduced this juice to me last week I am swayed. Lol! Need to stock up on some new concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Mandera : Mandarin tangerine cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

@KZOR, I really like to follow your recipes. You don't perhaps have any good fruity menthol or guava menthol mixes?


----------



## KZOR

@Petrus ...... you can try anyone of these :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

You can also just add Menthol to my Guavamala recipe 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-mandera.t30395/page-11#post-551801

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

@KZOR , have any recipes that resembles a good old plaaskonfyt?


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Brunch revisited. Welcome to try it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

KZOR said:


> Brunch revisited ..... this one a way closer to Frosteez. Welcome to try it.
> View attachment 100469
> View attachment 100468


Now just add LA cream cheese icing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> Brunch revisited ..... this one a way closer to Frosteez. Welcome to try it.
> View attachment 100469
> View attachment 100468




If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name... 

I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...


I don't know why it's fine to try and clone or do a remix of international juices but it's a sin to try and clone or remix local recipes. Aren't we taking bread out of international mixers mouths aswell?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Vape_r

I'll have to agree with @DirtyD's sentiments, I just don't find it necessary trying to specifically clone local juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## DirtyD

bjorncoetsee said:


> I don't know why it's fine to try and clone or do a remix of international juices but it's a sin to try and clone or remix local recipes. Aren't we taking bread out of international mixers mouths aswell?



It was my opinion. Didn't say it's a sin, just see it as unethical especially to an fellow Suid Afrikaaner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tanja

I guess it's a question about loyalty... You are either loyal to someone elses wallet or your own... 

And it should be an honour for juice makers if people try cloning their juices... it means it's that good... people will never get it spot on anyway... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

DirtyD said:


> but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...


Relax m8. I said it was closer and by no means is it the same. Frosteez is a great juice and if i managed to crack it then i would keep it to myself. 
This is just a great alternative if you like that type of flavour and don't have the cash to spend.
I would remove the recipe in a instant if Nostalgia thinks it is clone quality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Strontium

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...




You would think that the local manufacturers wouldn't rip our asses on prices either, ya know seeing as we're fellow south Africans n all.
R150 for a juice?
100% mark up on goods ordered from fasttech?
Sorry, but have zero sympathy. If a mixer can crack the recipe then it wasn't that great to begin with.
And as for "whole year working on a recipe", got news mate, tons of the juices out there are blatant ripoffs of recipes found on ATF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## RichJB

I once took FA Bread Crust out of HIC's mouth. He thanked me for it and still sends me a card every Christmas.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> Relax m8. I said it was closer and by no means is it the same. Frosteez is a great juice and if i managed to crack it then i would keep it to myself.
> This is just a great alternative if you like that type of flavour and don't have the cash to spend.
> I would remove the recipe in a instant if Nostalgia thinks it is clone quality.


Don't you dare keep it to yourself!

My viewpoint on this: The overlap between the DIY market and the commercial juice market is small. And, as many commercial juice maker vendor members on here have confirmed, most of them are proud if someone tries to remix/interpret/clone their juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Hakhan

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...


I understand your point but Keloggs should be more pissed off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, Nostalgia (Frosteez) by no means introduced the cereal vape to the world... Cereal vapes have been around since the onset of e-liquid, mixing and cloning. The first cereal clone was posted back in 2014 when ELR started and when vaping was just something we heard about in good old sunny South Africa. The fine fellows at Nostalgia released a brilliant juice (from what I've heard), following the plethora of international cereal juices. 

There was a gap locally and Frozteez filled it, and filled it well. Most DIY folk here have been mixing cereal vapes for a while but this exploded when Cereal 27 was released. This is Kzor's interpretation of a fantastic local juice and I applaud him for the work he has done here. Cereal juices are frankly piss easy to make and interpret as the base ingredients does all the hard work. Gooi in a bit of sweetener and cream and Bob's your what's-it. If a year was taken to develop the reference juice, I will eat my Minikin and swallow it down with a gulp of TFA Honey.

Kzor, keep on posting brother - you give us all inspiration and new ideas. 

Hold my drink while I go and cry in my bowl of cereal...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Strontium

Hakhan said:


> I understand your point but Keloggs should be more pissed off.



They stealing the food right out of Tony the Tigers mouth

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clone this clone that..,.stuff it, it's my goddamit wallet ... preach on the recipes @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, Nostalgia (Frosteez) by no means introduced the cereal vape to the world... Cereal vapes have been around since the onset of e-liquid, mixing and cloning. The first cereal clone was posted back in 2014 when ELR started and when vaping was just something we heard about in good old sunny South Africa. The fine fellows at Nostalgia released a brilliant juice (from what I've heard), following the plethora of international cereal juices.
> 
> There was a gap locally and Frozteez filled it, and filled it well. Most DIY folk here have been mixing cereal vapes for a while but this exploded when Cereal 27 was released. This is Kzor's interpretation of a fantastic local juice and I applaud him for the work he has done here. Cereal juices are frankly piss easy to make and interpret as the base ingredients does all the hard work. Gooi in a bit of sweetener and cream and Bob's your what's-it. If a year was taken to develop the reference juice, I will eat my Minikin and swallow it down with a gulp of TFA Honey.
> 
> Kzor, keep on posting brother - you give us all inspiration and new ideas.
> 
> Hold my drink while I go and cry in my bowl of cereal...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



They tfa honey is a step too far

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Caveman

I am so tired of this clone issue, @KZOR thanks for sharing. To anyone that says clones are taking the bread out of the vendor's mouths I call BS, very very few DIYers buy commercial anyway, and vice versa. I'm with @Strontium here, we are being ripped off with massive margins. 90% of the juices out there started on the internet, these okes didn't invent frosties, I mixed that profile since I got my hands CAP Cereal 27, before I ever heard of Frosteez, the flavor tastes like straight up corn flakes. So seriously, it's not that big of a deal, I doubt these vendors are losing a cent to DIYers. If someone stole the recipe and released it, or made his own brand and sold it, different story, but there are how many lemony cream cookies on the shelves, none of them taste the same. So everyone just needs to chill out about this .

My 2c

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Deckie

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...


Oh you're full of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...


Oh good, this again.

Yeah, I don't agree with you at all. Here's why.

This is probably a fruitless exercise, but nevertheless, here goes:

1) DIY'ers are DIY'ers because they mix their own juices. They don't buy the majority of their juice. They mix it. If there would suddenly be a law or force of nature or something that magically prevented DIY'ers from cloning Frosteez, then they'd clone something else. They wouldn't suddenly start buying Frosteez, for goodness sake.

2) People who don't DIY aren't making cloned recipes, and so they're still buying their juice.

Whether something is cloned or not makes very little difference to actual sales.
Implying that it's morally wrong to clone local juice while it's fine to clone international juice is not a valid or a sound argument in any way, shape or form either. In fact, it's weird.

3) DIY'ers identify reference flavour profiles that they want to mix / emulate / simulate / clone / strive towards / whatever word doesn't trigger you. They do this because:

a) they really like the reference flavour and thinks it's amazing; and
b) because they're DIY'ers, which is a legit hobby, they want to push themselves towards developing a mix that resembles a successful juice line - it's a strong feeling of accomplishment and a testimony to their skills and experience as mixologists; and
c) it's what they do, it's what they enjoy, it's what they love doing. They're not harming sales, they're not harming people, they're not skinning kittens.

I mean, gosh. Commenting in a thread dedicated to DIY endeavour about how DIY-cloning is morally wrong is ridiculous. I mean no offense to you, DirtyD, but honestly now. No one's going into the vendor forums and saying "omg you guys are morally wrong for selling this juice at R8 per 1ml if it can be made for 70c per 1ml". If you don't like the practice, I'm not entirely sure why you would comment in an arena where you know it's just going to get a "ugh not again" response. Live and let live, man. Life's too short to start heated debates that never have any clear winners and will never be resolved. Our ECIGGSA community is too small to have infighting and bickering about every little thing 

I wish people would stop being triggered for everything.

Live and let live.

PS: I say "they" when I talk about DIY'ers, but for the record (and as most of you know), I'm an avid DIY'er myself and include myself when referring to this group.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DirtyD

Lol. Thanks for the great reply @aktorsyl sorry but I wasn't triggered at all... I simply spoke my mind . Whatever , each for his own and no hard feelings I really love the forum, this sub forum and KZOR is also great guy. It wasn't an literal attack at him as a person/diyers on the forum/ or anyone ... i just stated my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium

aktorsyl said:


> Oh good, this again.
> 
> Yeah, I don't agree with you at all. Here's why.
> 
> This is probably a fruitless exercise, but nevertheless, here goes:
> 
> 1) DIY'ers are DIY'ers because they mix their own juices. They don't buy the majority of their juice. They mix it. If there would suddenly be a law or force of nature or something that magically prevented DIY'ers from cloning Frosteez, then they'd clone something else. They wouldn't suddenly start buying Frosteez, for goodness sake.
> 
> 2) People who don't DIY aren't making cloned recipes, and so they're still buying their juice.
> 
> Whether something is cloned or not makes very little difference to actual sales.
> Implying that it's morally wrong to clone local juice while it's fine to clone international juice is not a valid or a sound argument in any way, shape or form either. In fact, it's weird.
> 
> 3) DIY'ers identify reference flavour profiles that they want to mix / emulate / simulate / clone / strive towards / whatever word doesn't trigger you. They do this because:
> 
> a) they really like the reference flavour and thinks it's amazing; and
> b) because they're DIY'ers, which is a legit hobby, they want to push themselves towards developing a mix that resembles a successful juice line - it's a strong feeling of accomplishment and a testimony to their skills and experience as mixologists; and
> c) it's what they do, it's what they enjoy, it's what they love doing. They're not harming sales, they're not harming people, they're not skinning kittens.
> 
> I mean, gosh. Commenting in a thread dedicated to DIY endeavour about how DIY-cloning is morally wrong is ridiculous. I mean no offense to you, DirtyD, but honestly now. No one's going into the vendor forums and saying "omg you guys are morally wrong for selling this juice at R8 per 1ml if it can be made for 70c per 1ml". If you don't like the practice, I'm not entirely sure why you would comment in an arena where you know it's just going to get a "ugh not again" response. Live and let live, man. Life's too short to start heated debates that never have any clear winners and will never be resolved. Our ECIGGSA community is too small to have infighting and bickering about every little thing
> 
> I wish people would stop being triggered for everything.
> 
> Live and let live.
> 
> PS: I say "they" when I talk about DIY'ers, but for the record (and as most of you know), I'm an avid DIY'er myself and include myself when referring to this group.


Agree with every single aspect of this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

You guys and this Frosties kak...

I was vaping a frosties juice (that a mixer actually shared here on the forum) like 4 months before frosteez came out.

This screenshot was taken last year (2016) August but post was made before than.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium

Clouds4Days said:


> You guys and this Frosties kak...
> 
> I was vaping a frosties juice (that a mixer actually shared here on the forum) like 4 months before frosteez came out. So if yous guys think the chicken came before the egg yous are all very mistaken.
> 
> This screenshot was taken last year (2016) August but post was made before than.
> 
> View attachment 100622



That recipe is a winner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

DirtyD said:


> If I was the mixer of Frosteez , and I work almost a full year on a recipe that broke the vape market and probably sold out in a record time - I would either be a) glad someones taking it up to figure out my recipes or b) be pissed off that fellow local South African's are taking food out of my mouth and directly relating their recipes with my recipe I worked on very hard.... I think B fits the profile in SA , it's not like we have a international status here and I would hate it if someone openly mentions my juice name and says his DIY is closer to my juice name...
> 
> I know this is your forum and I love your Youtube videos and DIY recipes , but this is just my honest opinion @KZOR ...



IMO A is the correct answer.

The juice maker should be flattered.... and carry on making the great profit margins they are for a good recipe.

There are 2 different Ejuice markets - those that buy concentrates, and those that buy ready made juice. They hardly make a dent in each other's worlds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DanielSLP

@KZOR dude keep posting your recipes. It's about time the DIY community pushes back on this BS of not cloning local juices. Honestly couldn't be bothered anymore. I will happily hand out every clone I have made from now on. Maybe it's time we post a local clone recipe thread.

Tired of everyone thinking the local market is soooo original. Yet 90% are clones of popular international eliquid. Frosteez is by no means a new profile. Welcome to DIY where we already have all these profiles before they hit the commercial market.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

I'm in agreement with @aktorsyl. Although:



aktorsyl said:


> b) because they're DIY'ers, which is a legit hobby, they want to push themselves towards developing a mix that resembles a successful juice line - it's a strong feeling of accomplishment and a testimony to their skills and experience as mixologists;



I realise I may be the exception here but I want my juices to compare to Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Sugar Cookies and Cream. If you had to ask me what commercial juice my recipe should most closely resemble, I honestly couldn't answer. I can't vote on any of the "favourite local juice of 2017" threads because I have NFI what any of them taste like. Since I started DIY, I haven't bought a single commercial juice.

If a new vendor opens and tells me I can get 20 free concentrates if I'm there at 6am on opening day, I'm setting my alarm and getting there on time. If they tell me I can get 10 liters of any juice(s) of my choice, I'm sleeping in. Ask me to review a concentrate, one-shot, nic, base, scale, stirrer or whatever in DIY, I'm always up for it. Ask me to review a commercial juice and I have no inclination.

Vaping is too broad to try and do everything imo. I don't do commercial juice, tanks, big bulky 3- and 4-cell mods, fancy coils, TC. It's not that I have anything against them, it's just not in my wheelhouse. I drip with mainly simple coils at moderate resistances and 30-40W in wattage mode. DIY is already deep and complex enough for me, too deep actually as I can't even keep up with all the new flavours and brands and ATF recipes appearing. Narrowing my focus and eliminating the rest allows me to keep things relatively under control.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> I'm in agreement with @aktorsyl. Although:
> 
> 
> 
> I realise I may be the exception here but I want my juices to compare to Simply Cannoli, Funfetti, Sugar Cookies and Cream. If you had to ask me what commercial juice my recipe should most closely resemble, I honestly couldn't answer. I can't vote on any of the "favourite local juice of 2017" threads because I have NFI what any of them taste like. Since I started DIY, I haven't bought a single commercial juice.
> 
> If a new vendor opens and tells me I can get 20 free concentrates if I'm there at 6am on opening day, I'm setting my alarm and getting there on time. If they tell me I can get 10 liters of any juice(s) of my choice, I'm sleeping in. Ask me to review a concentrate, one-shot, nic, base, scale, stirrer or whatever in DIY, I'm always up for it. Ask me to review a commercial juice and I have no inclination.
> 
> Vaping is too broad to try and do everything imo. I don't do commercial juice, tanks, big bulky 3- and 4-cell mods, fancy coils, TC. It's not that I have anything against them, it's just not in my wheelhouse. I drip with mainly simple coils at moderate resistances and 30-40W in wattage mode. DIY is already deep and complex enough for me, too deep actually as I can't even keep up with all the new flavours and brands and ATF recipes appearing. Narrowing my focus and eliminating the rest allows me to keep things relatively under control.


Oh, absolutely. I should probably have rephrased that to say "in addition to striving to perfect their own creations". I still remember the day I regarded my Peanut Presley as "just right". There's nothing quite like that satisfaction knowing that you made something good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

I'm of the opinion that I agree with @RichJB @Caveman and the like. I dont think attempting to clone or replicate a local juice and \or sharing that recipe should be looked down upon. 
In fact if I was the creator of said juice I'd feel kind of flattered that someone(s) put in the effort to try replicate my work. I'd feel a little boastful knowing my juice had such an impact.

Lets be honest and upfront, a DIY'er trying to clone an international or local juice is in no way robbing from the juice originator. 
The creator of said juice lost nothing as the DIY'er was never his target market. Someone who buys commercial juice amd is happy that way will continue that way. The DIY'er that prefers to go find recipes and experiment was never going to buy said juice to begin with.

IMO no harm, no foul. 



Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## method1

Clouds4Days said:


> You guys and this Frosties kak...
> 
> I was vaping a frosties juice (that a mixer actually shared here on the forum) like 4 months before frosteez came out.
> 
> This screenshot was taken last year (2016) August but post was made before than.
> 
> View attachment 100622



At least.. just credit the original mixer (shroomalistic) 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> At least.. just credit the original mixer (shroomalistic)
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/410262


In the original post (in our Breakfast Recipes thread) here, the original mixer is in fact acknowledged. It just does not show on @Clouds4Days's screen shot above.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> In the original post (in our Breakfast Recipes thread) here, the original mixer is in fact acknowledged. It just does not show on @Clouds4Days's screen shot above.



Thanks @Andre i couldnt remember which thread or page even i got that screenshot.

But just so everyone knows, my purpose for the screenshot wasnt to post a recipe i was trying to show there were Frosties recipes before our local commercial Frosteez was even released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR , can we move this thread to the Juice Recipes subforum?
(Been meaning to ask you for a while)


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> can we move this thread to the Juice Recipes subforum?


Sure .... thanks for asking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Sure .... thanks for asking.



Ok thanks
It has been moved to the "E-Liquid Recipes" subforum


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hey @KZOR. 
I know it's a bunch of effort, but how about one of those index type post right at the top, with some links to the recipes in the tread. 
I run tapatalk, and going through all the pages looking for "that one I saw that one night after many Cappies" is hectic. 

Just a request/suggestion, you are allowed to tell be to sod off and look for it. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Very nice Shake'nVape Lemon Merinque i call "Lemer".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max

Yummy Yummy Yummy Yummy - a mouthwatering salivating bonanza moment is taking place in my mouth right now @KZOR - absolutely WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> Yummy Yummy Yummy Yummy


I was working on this for quite awhile and the ingredient i recently found to complete it was Juicy lemon .......... great after a few shakes.
Enjoy m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wow wow wow wow ... this looks gr8 thx m8

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Custardo : Sweet vanilla custard (needs at least a two week steep)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx M8. 
Just a quick question.... You manage to steep juice now? 
I remember you being very impatient when it comes to steeping. 
Or do you have a secret speedy move?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

GerritVisagie said:


> You manage to steep juice now?


Good question. 
I have 800 ml of juice ready to vape so i have time now to play around with juices that need steeping.
I still run it on my stirrer for 8 hours, but cover the beaker with something like a book, which cuts down the steep with a week i find.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Made an index of the recipes in this thread. @KZOR if you could possibly edit the OP and keep the index on there? If you don't mind 
I can also keep this one up to date though. Either way.

-----
*Coolio *(chocolate peppermint & strawberry)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/#post-454447

*Strookie* (strawberry cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/#post-454486

*GWiz *(grape bubblegum)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471840

*Orang-o-tang *(orange cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471840

*CC Catch* (coffee cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471858

*Pinky *(strawberry shake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-471861

*J Lemo v1* (lemon cream cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-477580

*J Lemo v2* (lemon cream cookie)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-478588

*Yoda Soda* (cream soda float)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-3#post-478585

*TropiX* (tropical fruit)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-479371

*Boghart v1* (peach yogurt)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-480369

*Boghart v2* (peach yogurt)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-510922

*Custardo *(custard cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-485484

*Klippies *(brandy and coke)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-485735

*Island Style v1* (pineapple menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-487122

*Island Style v2* (pineapple menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-493991

*Cinnaster* (cinnamon donut)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-5#post-487266

*Preacher* (apricot peach combo)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-500120

*Lemange *(lemonade orange)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-500121

*Hum-V* (humbug sweets)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-505556

*Aloha* (pineapple lychee menthol)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-507597

*Pinenunna* (pineapple cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-6#post-508445

*Triathlon *(three-strawberry cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513316

*Appelby v1* (apple fizzer)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513415

*Appelby v2* (apple fizzer)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-513469

*Blu-Dou* (blueberry cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-7#post-515950

*Jango* (mango sweet cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022

*NutterZ* (nutty cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-9#post-533950

*Corny *(sweet cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-545276

*Royal Hotel* (sweet cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-545276

*Brunch v1* (crunchy cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-551396

*Brunch v2* (crunchy cereal)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-12#post-555586

*Guavamala *(guava juice)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-551801

*Mandera *(madarin tangerine cream)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-11#post-553455

*Prince *(berry cake)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-12#post-554027

*Lemer *(lemon meringue)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-13#post-558543
-----

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

OP updated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @KZOR 

Awesome index @aktorsyl !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - a suggestion - you ought to make stickers of your eJuice Recipes just as they are on this Thread - they are so creative and so Frikken Cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

@KZOR You maybe have a recipe you willing to share that has similar notes of a Jam monster? I've been struggling to get a good blend of a jam as well as the butter notes? Any tips or perhaps a recipe?


----------



## aktorsyl

Mahir said:


> @KZOR You maybe have a recipe you willing to share that has similar notes of a Jam monster? I've been struggling to get a good blend of a jam as well as the butter notes? Any tips or perhaps a recipe?


+1 on that. Also been looking for something like that.


----------



## KZOR

Mahir said:


> similar notes of a Jam monster


Strawberry or blueberry profile?


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> Strawberry or blueberry profile?


How about we strain your creative nerves and say both, with interchangeability

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gorvian

Mixed this up last week, and wow ....delicious !!
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom

can I get a slow-clap.


----------



## Tanja

Gorvian said:


> Mixed this up last week, and wow ....delicious !!
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamroom
> 
> can I get a slow-clap.


I'm vaping this right now and I'm not too impressed to be honest... I think my taste buds are weird... I prefer the Eye of the Tiger as a cereal vape... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian

Tanja said:


> I'm vaping this right now and I'm not too impressed to be honest... I think my taste buds are weird... I prefer the Eye of the Tiger as a cereal vape...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Got a link where I can get some ? cause I am sure this is not it .. https://www.zamplebox.com/e-juice/no-match-eye-of-the-tiger 
unless you're having luscious watermelon and strawberry with a hint of coconut cereal.


----------



## Tanja

Gorvian said:


> Got a link where I can get some ? cause I am sure this is not it .. https://www.zamplebox.com/e-juice/no-match-eye-of-the-tiger
> unless you're having luscious watermelon and strawberry with a hint of coconut cereal.


Hahaha... definitely not that one... this is the one that I've been making...

alltheflavors.com/recipes/47009#eye_of_the_tiger_by_mrjwp08

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

OnTop : Smooth coffee Ice cream with a hint of caramel and hazelnut

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

This sounds amazing @KZOR 
Would love to try it if you are able to bring some to VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> This sounds amazing @KZOR
> Would love to try it if you are able to bring some to VapeCon



YES!!
That's sounds mal lekker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> This sounds amazing


Woke up this morning and craved for this taste ...... lol .... not sure why but put the recipe together and turned out to my liking.
Hope others like it as well. 
Made a second batch and added 1% Creme-de-menthe to that and also very nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - Frikken Awesome - Please confirm which Creme de Menthe. 

Thank You


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> Please confirm which Creme de Menthe


Rather use 0.5% Cap Cool Mint ..... actually nicer.


----------



## Max

@KZOR -  Don't have that.


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> Don't have that


I used FW Creme-de-Menthe but i am sure others should also work well just start at 0.3%.


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - Totally Totally Awesome meeting you and shaking your hand - thank you for being such a Gentleman. 

Now you got me to test your vape and what a Flavour Explosion - AMAZING - and now I cannot cannot find "Groot" on your Thread here - Please can you help when you get a chance - Thank You Sir. 

Enjoy Enjoy the rest of your DJ show and looking forward to hearing from you. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hiro

KZOR said:


> Brunch revisited. Welcome to try it.
> View attachment 100469
> View attachment 100468



What can I substitute FA Meringue with?


----------



## KZOR

Hiro said:


> What can I substitute FA Meringue with?


Nothing ...... essential for the recipe.


----------



## Hiro

KZOR said:


> Nothing ...... essential for the recipe.



Ok thanks its the only thing I'm missing. Lol!


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR - Groot - Please confirm if it's a Shake N Vape - made it last week Saturday - Thanks Mnr.


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> Please confirm if it's a Shake N Vape


Definitely ..... you good to go.


----------



## Max

@KZOR


----------



## Max

How do you describe having a mouthful of Fanta Grape from a vapour rather than from a bottle/tin of Fanta Grape cold drink - well - @KZOR - that is exactly what "Groot" is - abso frikken lutely on the Button.



Well Done and Sincerely Thank You.

The eJuice
KZGroot-v1
Bubblegum TFA - 0.5%
Cream Fresh FA - 1%
Grape Candy TFA - 2%
Grape Soda FW - 5%
Super Sweet CAP - 0.1%
Sweet and Tart TFA - 0.8%
9.4%
60/40 - SNV - 5Days

@Andre @hands @Rude Rudi @TheV @aktorsyl

The Vape Stuff
CoilArt DPRO 22 - KZGroot-v1
RDA - Dual Coil Build
Wire : Ni80 @KZOR - Assumed ??? Please confirm.
Type : Fused Clapton
Gauge : 2 x 26/38Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 8
Spacing : 0mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : IJoy Captain 225W
Ohms : 0.17
Watts : 50 to 60
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : KZGroot-v1
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 03/09/2017
Steeped : 5 Days
Assembled : 08/09/2017

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Added ingredients to my final shopping list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

@KZOR when will you release die GROOT 
Edit: see its posted after i asked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> View attachment 107391
> View attachment 107392


This sounds fantastic! Instantly added to the list of recipes for the next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

KZOR said:


> View attachment 107391
> View attachment 107392


How Long steep on this beauty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

therazia said:


> How Long steep on this beauty?


You can vape it right off the bat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Which bubblegum is used for Groot?

Is it Bubblegum (fruity) or Bubblegum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Which bubblegum is used for Groot?


TFA Bubblegum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ingredients waiting for collection in SA. Will be one of my first mixes @KZOR 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@KZOR - I just finished a tank of your Jango - I love it. This has just moved to the top of my list to mix first. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Summer time is upon us,although some mornings are still chilly...Put in my order yesterday to concoct a 500ml of Aloha for the daily run around!!!Cannot wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mahir

What's a good strawberry or strawberry pairing for a strawberry lemonade? I tried TFA Strawberry ripe and TFA Strawberry alone and together which everyone seems to like, but I personally think it tastes bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Groot is simply fantastic, i cant put it down! Shining in the CSMNT! Thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@KZOR - but Jango is still my favorite - real juicy mango. This is real. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Did @KZOR delete his post? Wanted to double check his recommended recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@AlphaDog 
Will rather pm to you.  Too many "experts" that regard my recipes as inferior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> @AlphaDog
> Will rather pm to you.  Too many "experts" that regard my recipes as inferior.



Ouch. At least this novice can vouch for the ones he has made. Must be my taste buds that like your juices @KZOR. If you have an idea for a Jango equivalent in blueberry, fire my way please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog

KZOR said:


> @AlphaDog
> Will rather pm to you.  Too many "experts" that regard my recipes as inferior.


Is posting recipes against the rules of the forum?
Why do you care what the "experts" think?

Otherwise create an account on AllTheFlavours or eLiquidRecipes and then we can all benefit from it there...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV

AlphaDog said:


> Is posting recipes against the rules of the forum?
> Why do you care what the "experts" think?
> 
> Otherwise create an account on AllTheFlavours or eLiquidRecipes and then we can all benefit from it there...


@KZOR, I agree with the above. The "experts" have nothing to gain here...
The only people suffering here would be the members that do enjoy and appreciate your recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## AlphaDog

Maybe the "Experts" can share some of their expertise with us? 
Why have you been giving KZOR grief?

If you don't like the recipes, just ignore these posts for crying out loud.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

@KZOR many of us follow u and know u personally quite well. We know wat a good guy u r and wat u contribute to the community. I only ask that u don’t focus so much on the negative. Who cares about the one that gives u kak when look how many followers u hav. Focus on them and the feedback u get from it which is only positive from all I’ve seen. People like ur reviews and ur recipes and if that’s only 1 person then surely it’s enough! Come on bud look past the kak and put on ur big boy pants. Glass is more then half full! Trust in the guys that care. Not the idiots that don’t matter.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> @KZOR many of us follow u and know u personally quite well. We know wat a good guy u r and wat u contribute to the community. I only ask that u don’t focus so much on the negative. Who cares about the one that gives u kak when look how many followers u hav. Focus on them and the feedback u get form it which is only positive from all I’ve seen. People like ur reviews and ur recipes and if that’s only 1 person then surely it’s enough! Come on bud look past the kak and put on ur big boy pants. Glass is more then half full! Trust in the guys that care. Not the idiots that don’t matter.



What he said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - allow me to add an observation
Look at the poll results at the top of this thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium

Yeah, maybe do a poll before every recipe. Min 50 votes before you release.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jengz

You know you appreciated when a vapers non vaping wife says ‘did Kzor say that’s a good rda’ or ‘did kzor post that recipe’ after you buy something or TRY mix something. Keep them coming, haters gon hate but poep in their face and keep on keeping on! Love your input to this community

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 5p1nn3k0p

Thanx for some great recipies KZOR, I made me a spot of musky and boy is it GOOD... 

Do keep them exelent recipies comin...

Ps: I'm most definitely in...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

KZOR said:


> At last i managed to make a descent guava vape.
> Hope you also enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 99837
> 
> View attachment 99377



Hi @KZOR 

I'm mixing up this recipe as soon as all my ingredients arrive(just ordered today) and I would like to know what the steep time is you recommend for this mix? This will be my very first mix so I want to follow your recipe to the letter.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> This will be my very first mix so I want to follow your recipe to the letter


You can vape it after a good mix but best from two weeks on. 
Hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

anything close to Pompous Pecan pie bro ? @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

KZOR said:


> You can vape it after a good mix but best from two weeks on.
> Hope you enjoy it.



Well my current ADV is Joose-E-Liqz SNLV and sometimes Trinity. I really like the fruity vapes and from what I can see everyone LOVES your recipes, hence it being one of my first choices as well.

Tropix is on my list for the next ingredient order so...

Keep them coming

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

MrDeedz said:


> anything close to Pompous Pecan pie


Not sure what that tastes like but i have a pecan one i really enjoy.
You welcome to try it and adapt to your liking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

@KZOR or any other DIY guru, Whats the difference between using FW Butter Pecan and CAP Butter Pecan?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Loki - Lime Cola Float
This one has a nice tang to it. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter

added to me list, thanx @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Please correct me if I am wrong. Is this your Lemmon milkshake recipe @KZOR.
Fw Bavarian cream 1.5%
Tfa milk dairy 3%
Tfa marshmallow 1.5%
Tfa lemon/lime II 4%
Cap super sweet 0.5%
Cap vanilla bean ice cream 2%

Thank you for groot my search for a grape vape is over that stuff is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Friep said:


> Is this your Lemmon milkshake recipe


No .... that is my old recipe. 
Not bad though.
"Groot" is very nice. Still in my rotation after three months of vaping it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

KZOR said:


> No .... that is my old recipe.
> Not bad though.



Lol thank you its a start at least. now I just need to get some lemon lime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

MrDeedz said:


> @KZOR or any other DIY guru, Whats the difference between using FW Butter Pecan and CAP Butter Pecan?



From ConcreteRiver's notes on Cap SL Butter Pecan:



> The only butter pecan flavor I have for comparison is FW Butter Pecan, and it's a pretty strong argument that the SilverLine version is fairly inessential. The FW version feels noticeably richer, deeper, and nuttier than the SilverLine. The FW is a darker flavor overall, definitely tastes a little more caramelized. The Silverline version maybe has a bit more vanilla to it, but is lacking in butter compared to the FW. And the FW is a bit more concentrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Guys i cant find the groot recipe? Does anyone have a link?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

KZOR said:


> View attachment 114566
> View attachment 114565


Dammit i only have grape soda tfa. Could i sub fw for tfa or is tfa version bad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

bjorncoetsee said:


> Could i sub fw for tfa or is tfa version bad?


Unfortunately it has to be those m8. No substitutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

KZOR said:


> Loki - Lime Cola Float
> This one has a nice tang to it. Enjoy.
> View attachment 114480
> View attachment 114481


Is there any sub for FA Champagne?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Mr. B said:


> Is there any sub for FA Champagne?


TFA Champagne at the same percentage should also work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That sounds great @KZOR !
Enjoy the boat cruise
Where you cruising to?

Take a photo for us...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Where you cruising to?


Durban to the Portuguese Island then on to Pomene and then back to Durban = 4 days. 
Will take some snaps and report back next Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Durban to the Portuguese Island then on to Pomene and then back to Durban = 4 days.
> Will take some snaps and report back next Thursday.



Enjoy @KZOR !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Awesome @KZOR and when that one is done - the bug would’ve bitten and you will be doing another one sooner than you expected

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> Durban to the Portuguese Island then on to Pomene and then back to Durban = 4 days.
> Will take some snaps and report back next Thursday.



Enjoy @KZOR, my MRs and I went on the same cruise from the 3rd till the 6th of last month. It was our first cruise and we will definitely be doing it again. 
PS: They will let you "twisp" at the bars but gooing a lekka cloud will get you a visit from the ship security (first hand experience talking here )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> Durban to the Portuguese Island then on to Pomene and then back to Durban = 4 days.
> Will take some snaps and report back next Thursday.



Enjoy @KZOR 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Micki : Mint Chocolate Ice Cream
Steep : 5 Days

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> Micki : Mint Chocolate Ice Cream
> Steep : 5 Days
> View attachment 116774
> View attachment 116775


Thanks @KZOR, this looks great!

@RenaldoRheeder, definitely something you would want to try

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Hi @KZOR ,please dont say that you're stopping with the recipe's???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Thanks @KZOR, this looks great!
> 
> @RenaldoRheeder, definitely something you would want to try



@KZOR - I hope that I can see you after the 4th of Jan - would love to sample before I order my last concentrates before my trip back to Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I hope that I can see you after the 4th of Jan


Waiting for you. 
I will be home from the 2nd Jan onwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Hey @KZOR why closing the thread bud?


----------



## KZOR

Scouse45 said:


> Hey @KZOR why closing the thread bud?


I was told by some previously mentioned lads that my juice is shit and i was hurt by those comments (i inherited my moms sensitive heart) but then members convinced me to ignore those individuals as they are jealous because of my level of activity and contributions and they themselves are just farts in the wind.
So .... will defo keep this thread alive as someone might like a few of the recipes. 
Appreciate the concern m8.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - please don't stop with your recipes. I am only starting now with my DIY and would like to try one or two of them. And I hope you will add more over time. 

You do contribute extremely well here and I think there are many people that like your work and follow what you say quite closely. 

Don't let comments from a few make you feel bad. Just soldier on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> @KZOR - please don't stop with your recipes. I am only starting now with my DIY and would like to try one or two of them. And I hope you will add more over time.
> 
> You do contribute extremely well here and I think there are many people that like your work and follow what you say quite closely.
> 
> Don't let comments from a few make you feel bad. Just soldier on.



Absolutely 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the contributions @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

@KZOR, thanks for the help you have given me in the past. I really enjoy your recipes and this is one of my most watched threads on the forum. Please, please keep them coming!

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Some posts above were removed

Please from now on in this thread, lets not get personal. Its against forum rules.

If you are upset with someone, rather take it offline via PM or phone and not in public. Or report a post that offended you and let the Admin and Mod team deal with it. Getting into a battle is not a good thing. It makes you look bad and paints the forum in a bad light. And this applies to all parties.

Please guys, lets just move on from this.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

@KZOR - I always tried inventing my own juices and they never really hit the spot and I began becoming demotivated and thought of leaving the DIY way of life.

But then I tasted Frosteez and being a dessert lover i wished that I could have more of it.
I then decided to give DIY one last go and tried your cereal recipe and it was amazing.
I tweaked it a bit to suite my rich flavouring needs and it is literally the best juice I have ever created.My friends are constantly asking me if I could sell them some of it (after tasting it from my atties) and I really could not thank you more.

So thanks to you,I have now saved loads of money by creating one my all time favourite juices for less than half the cost.

Do not be demotivated bud,you're good.And when you're good,not everybody will appreciate it as much as most of us do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Guys stop Trolling and move on.
If this thread gets to you than dont come on this thread and make your own diy thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP

I won't come on here if he doesn't tag me.


----------



## KZOR

Steep : 1 week
Setup : RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Now that is a recipe to consider @KZOR - My mouth is watering just reading the recipe and if this is anything like Groot - then the Flavour Profile should be another “K-ICON”

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

KZOR said:


> @Spyro requested an adaptation of one of my recipes so that he could use it in his RTA since he was aware that i design my juices specifically for RDA's.
> Because he enjoyed it so much i decided to post it here. Hope you enjoy it.
> Steep : 3 days onwards but improves by the day
> View attachment 118429
> View attachment 118431




I finished this bottle in 2 days. A friend agreed that it was unbelievable. If possible I will be picking up at least 100mls on payday 

Ps, I prefer the name on the bottle you gave me, strawberry threesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DirtyD

Bluboi - ELR Recipe for the mixers using ELR

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2121543/Bluboi+%28Blueberry+Muffin%29+-+KZOR


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> Steep : 1 week
> Setup : RDA
> View attachment 118357
> View attachment 118358



@KZOR Is the Strawberry FA you use, Juicy Strawberry FA or Strawberry (Red Touch) FA ?


----------



## KZOR

DirtyD said:


> Strawberry (Red Touch) FA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Don't let the people get you down L, every bottle I bought is empty (got another empty in the car)  wish I could get more tomorrow but payday is only a week away! Hope you're stocked up on flavours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Really like this juice so decided to spend some more time refining it.
> If you enjoy a "pine-nut" or "coco-pine" vibe then i strongly recommend you to give it a try.
> Can be vaped off the bat but best after 4 days.
> View attachment 119412
> View attachment 119413



This juice is lekker!!! @KZOR hooked me up with some last week and it’s such a awesome refreshing juice - got that tropical vibe to it which makes it a perfect match with the heat here in the Cape at moment! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

These are the juices I ordered from @KZOR 




I haven’t decided yet which is my favourite, I’m really enjoying every one of them!

Thank you for your awesome juice KZOR, I will definitely be ordering again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaun2707

Now this sounds lekker!!!! Looking forward to trying this one Meneer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Whenever i come up with a fairly descent recipe that me and my friends manage to vape all day then i will post it here for anyone into DIY to try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Yes sir! Some apple watermelon and pistachio ice cream I say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> First one up is Boeretroos .......... coffee cream dream.
> 
> View attachment 124292
> 
> View attachment 124293



Yes please!!! That’s the one.... this a proper winner of a coffee Vape! Nice one @KZOR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Supporting vendor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@KZOR your juice is awesome.believe that also believe that jealousy is trying to get the best of you.dont give in to them they can go screw a nail with a hammer.
@Kzors juice rocks

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Cherry flavoured vanilla cola 
1 Day steep
All flavours available from Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Blueberry muffin ........ complex but really good. 
3 Days steep
All flavours available from Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Bulldog

Where can we buy your juice @KZOR


----------



## Clouds4Days

Bulldog said:


> Where can we buy your juice @KZOR



Hi @Bulldog 
Here is Kzors current available juices for sale:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-ejuice-range.t47693/

To order from Mr Kzor you can PM him directly and arrange delivery or collection (if you close by).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you @Clouds4Days collection it will be, extra bottle of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@KZOR how would you describe the changes with this revised recipe of Jango?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## KZOR

RenaldoRheeder said:


> how would you describe the changes with this revised recipe of Jango?


I find it smoother and a more accurate mango blend. 
Would love you to try it and give me your thoughts.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> I find it smoother and a more accurate mango blend.
> Would love you to try it and give me your thoughts.



Thanks Rule #1 applies for now


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## KZOR

Chocolate coconut mousse - ready to vape but gets better by the day



Sugar Cookie is V2
Vanilla Custard is V1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Decided to share my latest recipe as people, especially @Moerse Rooikat , seemed to really enjoy it at yesterdays meet.
It is a toffee mint inspired by Toffee D'Luxe Mint by Joose-e-liqz. Bought a 60ml the other day but after paying a very expensive R250 for it i decided to make my own version.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Decided to share my latest recipe as people, especially @Moerse Rooikat , seemed to really enjoy it at yesterdays meet.
> It is a toffee mint inspired by Toffee D'Luxe Mint by Joose-e-liqz. Bought a 60ml the other day but after paying a very expensive R250 for it i decided to make my own version.
> 
> View attachment 139503
> 
> View attachment 139504


thanks its num num
steep time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thanks its num num



It is NOM-NOM

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> Decided to share my latest recipe as people, especially @Moerse Rooikat , seemed to really enjoy it at yesterdays meet.
> It is a toffee mint inspired by Toffee D'Luxe Mint by Joose-e-liqz. Bought a 60ml the other day but after paying a very expensive R250 for it i decided to make my own version.
> 
> View attachment 139503
> 
> View attachment 139504



Thanks for sharing @KZOR - multiple rule#1, but adding to my shopping list 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

@KZOR Thanks for sharing, enjoyed every juice I tried yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Panos

KZOR said:


> It is a smooth vape with a light sweetness due to marshmallow and CAP Sugar cookie. Got some Catalan cream to enhance the lemon flavour. Created a cookie using FA Cookie and CAP Sugar Cookie with a hint of vanilla using Vanilla cubcake.
> To get a subtle but lemon flavour with presence i combined FW Fruit rings with Lemon Sicily.
> Really easy on the throat and between sweet and dry I would say.
> 
> Put it this way .......... I used four colleagues to test the flavour and normally they cough (because they less experienced) when I ask them to test something at 55W but not this time.



This sounds so good! I am new here and an avid follower of your in youtube! I enjoy your work very much and hope there were more people like you out there, honestly! I would greatly appreciate if you could share this recipe with me. thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

